
The Internet Changes Nothing - duck
http://www.hnn.us/articles/133910.html
======
jamii
> You email people you know. In an effort to broaden your horizons, you could
> send email to strangers in, say, China, but you don’t.

couchsurfing.org: 2420358 members, 2808581 friendships created

HN, reddit, omegle, interpals etc

There are no end of examples of internet communities which create connections
spanning different cultures and social groups.

> Try this experiment. Go to any of the websites you ordinarily visit and
> attempt find a page that does not feature self-promotion, advertisements, or
> some opportunity to spend or “donate” your money. It’s not going to be easy.

HN. That was easy.

I can't quite put my finger on what is it about this essay that annoys me so
much. Perhaps the pages of unsupported assertations, perhaps the fact that he
can see only the similarities and not the differences, perhaps the belief that
everyones online activities are as mundane and boring as the authors'
apparently are.

------
billswift
Just another response to the "Internet Changes Everything!" noisemakers, he's
just going as strongly in the opposite direction.

